# Fair Reminder To Everyone



## CJ (Nov 1, 2021)

The last few days it seems like we think it's ok to treat each other like shit. Well it's not, and we need to swing that pendulum back to the middle.

Good natured fun is fine, but there's been waaay too may instances of outright insults, wishing violence upon people, use of the N word, and just general disrespect.

Rule #1 of the forum, it's not hard to follow, so let's start treating each other like family again. I don't want to issue warnings/bans/etc, but I will if I have to. Don't let it come to that. Thank you.

1. Every member here is valued and appreciated. Everyone is to be respected, this is our number one rule. Zero Tolerance. Debate and discussion is encouraged. Flaming, name calling and childish fighting is not. Public call outs and drama is not tolerated.


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 1, 2021)

100% agree, very fair sir.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 1, 2021)

Get rid of the  trouble makers, its always the same clowns....


----------



## Adrenolin (Nov 1, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> The last few days it seems like we think it's ok to treat each other like shit. Well it's not, and we need to swing that pendulum back to the middle.
> 
> Good natured fun is fine, but there's been waaay too may instances of outright insults, wishing violence upon people, use of the N word, and just general disrespect.
> 
> ...


That's why we have a dedicated Flame Forum; if we simply can't hold back our tongues and have to let a MF'r how we truly feel.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Nov 1, 2021)

This


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Nov 1, 2021)

@CJ275 we appreciate you having us here. You have to keep in mind,  those kids at the mall wearing leashes.  Yeah that's us.  It may take a "little" more time to settle in. 

We like the guys here. We're just a bit special and it takes time. 

All I ask is that you actually come back and put in the effort when you come back from getting smokes........ Unlike my father


----------



## CJ (Nov 2, 2021)

Human_Backhoe said:


> @CJ275 we appreciate you having us here. You have to keep in mind,  those kids at the mall wearing leashes.  Yeah that's us.  It may take a "little" more time to settle in.
> 
> We like the guys here. We're just a bit special and it takes time.
> 
> All I ask is that you actually come back and put in the effort when you come back from getting smokes........ Unlike my father


It was across the board, it wasn't just newer members. Just a friendly reminder that we all seem to like it here, so let's not ruin it.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Nov 2, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> It was across the board, it wasn't just newer members. Just a friendly reminder that we all seem to like it here, so let's not ruin it.



The way I take this, is that we haven't made enough of a disturbance to be singled out.  







Challenge accepted. 




I like it here.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 2, 2021)

Human_Backhoe said:


> The way I take this, is that we haven't made enough of a disturbance to be singled out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I think you'll fit in just fine dude!  😂


----------



## supreme666leader (Nov 2, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> Oh, I think you'll fit in just fine dude!  😂


I have trouble fitting in ......









to








girls butts


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 2, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> I have trouble fitting in ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 2, 2021)

Human_Backhoe said:


> The way I take this, is that we haven't made enough of a disturbance to be singled out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Human_Backhoe said:


> The way I take this, is that we haven't made enough of a disturbance to be singled out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I don't know about that my fellow button pusher. Me personally I just have to drop the name calling and insults.  Sometimes I get too caught up and turn into an online Hyde tough guy/big meanie (apologies for doing that here).
If I get kicked out of here though, I'm throwing in the towel on the forum scene or I'll just turn into a lurker because my history says I can't be trusted to get along with others in these forums.


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 2, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Oh I don't know about that my fellow button pusher. Me personally I just have to drop the name calling and insults.  Sometimes I get too caught up and turn into an online Hyde tough guy/big meanie (apologies for doing that here).
> If I get kicked out of here though, I'm throwing in the towel on the forum scene or I'll just turn into a lurker because my history says I can't be trusted to get along with others in these forums.


Gotta behave, man!


----------



## BrotherIron (Nov 2, 2021)

The Golden Rule...


----------



## Samp3i (Nov 3, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> The last few days it seems like we think it's ok to treat each other like shit. Well it's not, and we need to swing that pendulum back to the middle.
> 
> Good natured fun is fine, but there's been waaay too may instances of outright insults, wishing violence upon people, use of the N word, and just general disrespect.
> 
> ...


Flying papaya pressing like on the post is a fucking joke 😂


----------



## CJ (Nov 3, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> Flying papaya pressing like on the post is a fucking joke 😂


I don't know what that means? 🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Samp3i (Nov 3, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I don't know what that means? 🤔🤔🤔


Doesn't matter if you go read around you will get it


----------



## CJ (Nov 3, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> Doesn't matter if you go read around you will get it


OK, I just woke up.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 3, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> OK, I just woke up.


Must be nice to sleep in


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Nov 3, 2021)

I like it here and haven't had any issues but I've seen shit I don't agree with. If I wanted drama I'd hang out at meso more

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Nov 3, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> I like it here and haven't had any issues but I've seen shit I don't agree with. If I wanted drama I'd hang out at meso more
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I'm trying to pull it back in before it gets too bad, without over moderating. I'm going to make mistakes, but I'm trying my best.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 3, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'm trying to pull it back in before it gets too bad, without over moderating. I'm going to make mistakes, but I'm trying my best.


I speak as a regular member most of the time, and I really like it that way. Hopefully things don't get to the point to where im wearing my mod hat more than I am just interacting as a regular person.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 3, 2021)

The reminder was posted. It’s understood. If anyone breaks the rules they know the consequences. 

Is there any reason to keep harping on the “issue”.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 3, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'm trying to pull it back in before it gets too bad, without over moderating. I'm going to make mistakes, but I'm trying my best.


I see this very differently, you have a few on here who will continue to push the envelope only because they get away with it with very little reprimand.  The 3 , 7, 30 day chat ban doesnt deter future rule violations, they see it as a badge of honor getting a temporary ban.

In addition these same troublemakers dont respect the recent Mod promotions and never will.  They will simply challenge the Mods and make the job of Mod more difficult.

So whats the solution?  I think we all can agree we would never allow a child to join the forum, yet we allow a few on here who act like a child to remain and act childish when they dont get their way.  Their poor behavior, excessive hatred of members via attacks in the chat, and lack of following very simple rules  has been well documented and will cause those members who follow the rules to go elsewhere.  Bottom line they dont belong here and probably dont belong anywhere in this community.


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 3, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> I see this very differently, you have a few on here who will continue to push the envelope only because they get away with it with very little reprimand.  The 3 , 7, 30 day chat ban doesnt deter future rule violations, they see it as a badge of honor getting a temporary ban.
> 
> In addition these same troublemakers dont respect the recent Mod promotions and never will.  They will simply challenge the Mods and make the job of Mod more difficult.
> 
> So whats the solution?  I think we all can agree we would never allow a child to join the forum, yet we allow a few on here who act like a child to remain and act childish when they dont get their way.  Their poor behavior, excessive hatred of members via attacks in the chat, and lack of following very simple rules  has been well documented and will cause those members who follow the rules to go elsewhere.  Bottom line they dont belong here and probably dont belong anywhere in this community.


I have to wear a cone around my head when I am in public, guess I can put that on before I log in here.


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 3, 2021)

I promise I'll behave here and won't even stir the pot...


----------



## TODAY (Nov 3, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> I see this very differently, you have a few on here who will continue to push the envelope only because they get away with it with very little reprimand.  The 3 , 7, 30 day chat ban doesnt deter future rule violations, they see it as a badge of honor getting a temporary ban.
> 
> In addition these same troublemakers dont respect the recent Mod promotions and never will.  They will simply challenge the Mods and make the job of Mod more difficult.
> 
> So whats the solution?  I think we all can agree we would never allow a child to join the forum, yet we allow a few on here who act like a child to remain and act childish when they dont get their way.  Their poor behavior, excessive hatred of members via attacks in the chat, and lack of following very simple rules  has been well documented and will cause those members who follow the rules to go elsewhere.  Bottom line they dont belong here and probably dont belong anywhere in this community.


Agreed.

Meanwhile, actual respected vets are leaving because these idiot children can't behave like men.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 3, 2021)

Cancel Culture extends into the steroid forums. I’m glad we are all in agreement on what constitutes childish behavior. And who is welcome to the forum and who is not.

Why don’t you name names and point to specific posts that occurred AFTER this thread was posted by the Mods (who are doing their jobs). Membership here just jumped so there’s going to be some growing pains. Unless someone wants to speak for @mugzy and kick everyone out?


----------



## TODAY (Nov 3, 2021)

I understand and appreciate the motivation to moderate fairly, but there comes a point when slapping the wrist only emboldens the recipient


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Nov 3, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'm trying to pull it back in before it gets too bad, without over moderating. I'm going to make mistakes, but I'm trying my best.


Was not directed at you or any mod. Just a general observation. I do like it here. Everyone seems cool however there are a few instances that have happened that reminds me of things I've seen on other forums that's ran good members off. I don't want to see that here. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Nov 3, 2021)

TODAY said:


> I understand and appreciate the motivation to moderate fairly, but there comes a point when slapping the wrist only emboldens the recipient





Flyingdragon said:


> I see this very differently, you have a few on here who will continue to push the envelope only because they get away with it with very little reprimand.  The 3 , 7, 30 day chat ban doesnt deter future rule violations, they see it as a badge of honor getting a temporary ban.
> 
> In addition these same troublemakers dont respect the recent Mod promotions and never will.  They will simply challenge the Mods and make the job of Mod more difficult.
> 
> So whats the solution?  I think we all can agree we would never allow a child to join the forum, yet we allow a few on here who act like a child to remain and act childish when they dont get their way.  Their poor behavior, excessive hatred of members via attacks in the chat, and lack of following very simple rules  has been well documented and will cause those members who follow the rules to go elsewhere.  Bottom line they dont belong here and probably dont belong anywhere in this community.


This is true of long standing members, and new members a like. I don't think people want us to police them, because if we did then it would be across the board.

When I first became a mod, I didn't flex mod power.. but I sure as hell spoke my mind and let people know when I thought they were crossing lines. Let me tell you, that wasn't well received and people let me know about it privately and publicly. This didn't change how I act, or how I go about "modding", just pointing out that if I actually took action all the time instead of trying to guide people that you know damn well everyone would be bitching about how I was a horrible mod.

People need to be careful for what they wish for.

We will guide new members accordingly, if they don't comply or adapt over time then sterner action will be taken. If users have concern over a particular members behavior, then they are welcome to bring it to a mods attention privately. Some people have actually done this, and we have taken action behind the scenes more than people are aware of.

Similarly for existing members, everyone needs a reminder from time to time that we do have some lines to stay within. Everyone oversteps, says or does stupid shit, it's the nature of being human. This doesn't always mean someone is unredeemable... only time and history will determine this, and we will take stern action when those scenarios prove themselves.

Repeat offenses that border on the extreme may be cause for the type of action described, but we have to give people the opportunity to show us that repeated behavior first. 

There are a few members who I felt deserved a perma-ban... some of those users turned things around and have surprised me with their positive character lately. Case in point that extreme moderation isn't necessarily the best course of action.

Not everything or everyone needs to be face curbed immediately. People are capable of seeing the error of their ways, and changing for the better.

We will moderate the best we are able. If you think we need to be doing a better job in certain situations or scenarios, then we welcome that feedback as well


----------



## beefnewton (Nov 3, 2021)

Guess I've just missed some posts.  I haven't yet seen anything terrible, but maybe I'm so numb to shit-slinging it doesn't really even register anymore.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Nov 3, 2021)

I think a lot of us have very irreverent senses of humor.  A lot of it is just shit talking.  It's how we show we like eachother lol


----------



## Btcowboy (Nov 3, 2021)

Did I miss something? I havent seen anything that looked to be in violation but then I don't read every thread or post.  Some of the comments I am seeing here seem to be alluding to a certain group,  which I hope isnt the case.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 3, 2021)

Send0 said:


> This is true of long standing members, and new members a like. I don't think people want us to police them, because if we did then it would be across the board.
> 
> When I first became a mod, I didn't flex mod power.. but I sure as hell spoke my mind and let people know when I thought they were crossing lines. Let me tell you, that wasn't well received and people let me know about it privately and publicly. This didn't change how I act, or how I go about "modding", just pointing out that if I actually took action all the time instead of trying to guide people that you know damn well everyone would be bitching about how I was a horrible mod.
> 
> ...


A mature adult who can read english doesnt need reminders, thats the point!!!!  I will always defend the members on here who follow the rules, I guess everyone else can defend the troublemakers...

There are no gray areas in the rules, only gray areas in violating the rules.  Maybe focus on that part.....


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 3, 2021)

Human_Backhoe said:


> I think a lot of us have very irreverent senses of humor.  A lot of it is just shit talking.  It's how we show we like eachother lol


Having a sense of humor isnt the issue and never will be an issue on here....


----------



## TODAY (Nov 3, 2021)

Send0 said:


> This is true of long standing members, and new members a like. I don't think people want us to police them, because if we did then it would be across the board.
> 
> When I first became a mod, I didn't flex mod power.. but I sure as hell spoke my mind and let people know when I thought they were crossing lines. Let me tell you, that wasn't well received and people let me know about it privately and publicly. This didn't change how I act, or how I go about "modding", just pointing out that if I actually took action all the time instead of trying to guide people that you know damn well everyone would be bitching about how I was a horrible mod.
> 
> ...


I respect this post.

That said, the bolded bit just ain't my style. As much as I trust the mod team, I'm not about sneak off and quietly write y'all a respectful PM to report the racist tirades that are becoming more and more common around here.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 3, 2021)

Btcowboy said:


> Did I miss something? I havent seen anything that looked to be in violation but then I don't read every thread or post.  Some of the comments I am seeing here seem to be alluding to a certain group,  which I hope isnt the case.


Whether they are or are not, we can't say for certain. Nor should we go there...

I'll just say that everyone will adapt to the culture and the very few/minor rules of this board, and adapt to each other, in due time.

I see nothing of immediate concern in that regard. I just think people needed a reminder to not make insults or attacks personal; which was the original intention of @CJ275 post.

I also have seen an uptick in that behavior as of late, from new and existing members alike. So I think his post is a valid PSA for all to be conscientious of.


----------



## CJ (Nov 3, 2021)

Human_Backhoe said:


> I think a lot of us have very irreverent senses of humor.  A lot of it is just shit talking.  It's how we show we like eachother lol


Things done in humor aren't an issue, and context comes into play as well. 

If you or others have missed really bad posts, then good. That means we got to them before everyone could see. 

It takes A LOT for me to delete something. Hell, I've gotten shit for NOT deleting stuff. It's a line we have to walk, we may not always get it right.


----------



## flenser (Nov 3, 2021)

I wouldn't wants mods jumping into every thread and judging every post for aggressive or mean intent. I personally regret involving them in a recent issue. I should have handled things differently. 

Also want to say the repeat offense talk in this thread has nothing to do with that issue. That is something else entirely.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 3, 2021)

TODAY said:


> I respect this post.
> 
> That said, the bolded bit just ain't my style. As much as I trust the mod team, I'm not about sneak off and quietly write y'all a respectful PM to report the racist tirades that are becoming more and more common around here.


I actually wish you would, because I don't see them occurring commonly. So either they are being handled and deleted before I see them, or all the mods are missing posts that you describe as becoming common.

The most recent instance of racist language being used; which happened in the chat box, was actually brought to our attention via a PM, and via the reporting system. Do you personally have time to scroll through 30 pages of chat history every day to see if maaaaybe something bad happened? We are also approaching 600 posts a day, the board is growing and this is a good thing, but also challenging for us to track everything and peoples perceptions of each other's posts. 

These are examples of where my comment "I wish you would" is very applicable and would be helpful and welcomed.

We, as mods, would actually appreciate the help. Our eyes can't be everywhere, all the time, as quickly as everyone would like them to be. This is an area where it's not "tattling", it's actually helping us and helping the community.

As mods we do the best we can with the limited time that we have, we try to take context and perspectives into account, and we take action accordingly. Some things are very cut and dry, others are not so much. Being a moderator is not easy.


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 3, 2021)

Human_Backhoe said:


> I think a lot of us have very irreverent senses of humor.  A lot of it is just shit talking.  It's how we show we like eachother lol


I tell this to people all the time irl.  If I am not giving you shit, you should be worried. It means I don't like you.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 3, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> A mature adult who can read english doesnt need reminders, thats the point!!!!  I will always defend the members on here who follow the rules, I guess everyone else can defend the troublemakers...
> 
> There are no gray areas in the rules, only gray areas in violating the rules.  Maybe focus on that part.....


I acknowledge what you're saying, and it's not like we aren't reviewing our own approach internally.

For example... one thing we are talking about is tracking shadow/duplicate/throw away accounts. We know people have them, and we have the ability to group them together to an individual user. We are considering a violation occuring on one of those accounts having consequences across all of that person's accounts. 

An example of situations we are considering for not having any room for gray area.

Similarly we are discussing other, more serious aspects.

Like someone said earlier... I think it's best we don't beat a dead horse. And personally I think it's best we're careful for the amount of policing people suggest as being necessary.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Nov 3, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> I tell this to people all the time irl.  If I am not giving you shit, you should be worried. It means I don't like you.



I used to tell my Apprentices.  "Its if I stop yelling at you that you have to worry "


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Nov 3, 2021)

I made a post about @MindlessWork in the thread about him. I don't even know if he saw it, but if he did in sure he knew I was joking. He's cool to me so I don't have any problems with him. It was just a perfect setup for the joke. Lol.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 3, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I acknowledge what you're saying, and it's not like we aren't reviewing our own approach internally.
> 
> For example... one thing we are talking about is tracking shadow/duplicate/throw away accounts. We know people have them, and we have the ability to group them together to an individual user. We are considering a violation occuring on one of those accounts having consequences across all of that person's accounts.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything except the last line, then why have rules if enforcing them or policing people who violate the rules is considered walking a tight line?  Getting rid of the troublemakers sends the strongest message, We dont put up with rule breakers!!!!  A stern,strong message will always get more respect than weak attempts to send a strong message.  <---- Not directed at mods, just a general statement....


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 3, 2021)

Human_Backhoe said:


> I used to tell my Apprentices.  "Its if I stop yelling at you that you have to worry "



Bullshit
You're soft as fuck now.

Same tho.
I used to be able to crank an apprentice with channel locks from 50 yards outs, right on the hard hat.


----------



## Yano (Nov 3, 2021)

Ladies and Gentlemen , Dr Maya Angelou ,  Love you all.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Nov 3, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Bullshit
> You're soft as fuck now.



That's why I said "used to". I think I just don't give 2 fucks anymore. There used to be more to working than just paying bills. Now it's just a slow inevitable decline until it's over lol


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 3, 2021)

Human_Backhoe said:


> That's why I said "used to". I think I just don't give 2 fucks anymore. There used to be more to working than just paying bills. Now it's just a slow inevitable decline until it's over lol



Yeah sad
New generation isnt even worth throwing shit at anymore.
No point because they will just get lazy when I'm not there anyways


----------



## Jet Labs (Nov 3, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Yeah sad
> New generation isnt even worth throwing shit at anymore.
> No point because they will just get lazy when I'm not there anyways



Fucking hell don't even get me started on this subject lol.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Nov 3, 2021)

We are canning a guy today for faking a fall and head injury when really he was nodded out in his truck high as balls on Percocet.....what happened to the trades lol


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 3, 2021)

Jet Labs said:


> Fucking hell don't even get me started on this subject lol.



Lol
Amen
But sorry, I'm already rolling
I've created some fucking monsters in the trades.
These guys all went on to be the absolute best wherever they went... and still keep in touch.

Half of the Supers in my field were trained by me, absolute demons.
Now I dont bother... their all too weak to survive.



Human_Backhoe said:


> We are canning a guy today for faking a fall and head injury when really he was nodded out in his truck high as balls on Percocet.....what happened to the trades lol



Yeah, what happened to old days?
Guys coked out of their minds so they could work a 48 straight and make more bank.

Now they're all sleepy and shit
Disgusting


----------



## Hughinn (Nov 3, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I actually wish you would, because I don't see them occurring commonly. So either they are being handled and deleted before I see them, or all the mods are missing posts that you describe as becoming common.
> 
> The most recent instance of racist language being used; which happened in the chat box, was actually brought to our attention via a PM, and via the reporting system. Do you personally have time to scroll through 30 pages of chat history every day to see if maaaaybe something bad happened? We are also approaching 600 posts a day, the board is growing and this is a good thing, but also challenging for us to track everything and peoples perceptions of each other's posts.
> 
> ...



I second this ^. 

Although I've seen a little bit of shit talking between guys here and there, I haven't seen anything that appeared to be malicious or threatening in nature.  And really just banter you'd see among any group of men that interact with each other on a regular basis. 

Maybe it gets deleted before anybody sees it?

If a clear violation does get posted, it wouldn't hurt to point it out as an example so we know.


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 3, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> I second this ^.
> 
> Although I've seen a little bit of shit talking between guys here and there, I haven't seen anything that appeared to be malicious or threatening in nature.  And really just banter you'd see among any group of men that interact with each other on a regular basis.
> 
> ...


This post above is an example. Knock that shit off and grow up damn it.

Im actually sort of upset I missed some of the rule breaking posts. They feed my negativity and give me power.


----------



## dirtys1x (Nov 3, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I speak as a regular member most of the time, and I really like it that way. Hopefully things don't get to the point to where im wearing my mod hat more than I am just interacting as a regular person.


Haha regular person. The fame is getting to ya man


----------



## Send0 (Nov 3, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> Haha regular person. The fame is getting to ya man


I have to differentiate because some people started to view me, and treat/talk to me differently, when my name turned blue. 

Truth is I'm a normal person, who sometimes does mod stuff. People would do well to remember that... hence my phrasing to remind them.


----------



## MrBafner (Nov 3, 2021)

Whenever I see an uptight grumpy person, who is either cranky or just rude - male or female - I automatically think that they haven't had a descent orgasm in a while.
People with low libidos who don't feel like sex anymore need to understand it affects the people around them .. they really should just go and rub one out or actually have a bit of a squirt somewhere just to release the tension.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 3, 2021)

MrBafner said:


> Whenever I see an uptight grumpy person, who is either cranky or just rude - male or female - I automatically think that they haven't had a descent orgasm in a while.
> People with low libidos who don't feel like sex anymore need to understand it affects the people around them .. they really should just go and rub one out or actually have a bit of a squirt somewhere just to release the tension.


That just leaves a person sad and angry...  Nothing like the real thing IMO 😎


----------



## dirtys1x (Nov 3, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I have to differentiate because some people started to view me, and treat/talk to me differently, when my name turned blue.
> 
> Truth is I'm a normal person, who sometimes does mod stuff. People would do well to remember that... hence my phrasing to remind them.


I’m just yanking your chain man don’t worry. You are in fact just another meat head behind the screen just like the rest of us! 

Except you are like our garbage man. Keeping the place clean for us


----------



## dirtys1x (Nov 3, 2021)

MrBafner said:


> Whenever I see an uptight grumpy person, who is either cranky or just rude - male or female - I automatically think that they haven't had a descent orgasm in a while.
> People with low libidos who don't feel like sex anymore need to understand it affects the people around them .. they really should just go and rub one out or actually have a bit of a squirt somewhere just to release the tension.


That or they don’t lift heavy enough in the gym. That usually does well in keeping me carefree


----------



## Send0 (Nov 3, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> I’m just yanking your chain man don’t worry. You are in fact just another meat head behind the screen just like the rest of us!
> 
> Except you are like our garbage man. Keeping the place clean for us


I actually joke that I'm the hallway monitor.. but garbage man/janitor is also pretty fitting 😂


----------



## dirtys1x (Nov 3, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I actually joke that I'm the hallway monitor.. but garbage man/janitor is also pretty fitting 😂


LOL yeah well I think garbage man or janitor is better because I don’t think a lot of people really like hall monitors. Shit I love my garbage men they take all sorts of crazy shit on my curb even though they’re not supposed to. I always sneak in some big ticket items without stickers on them and they just run with it. We like our garbage men around here. Hall monitors… never liked them. I was always too busy shaking them for loose lunch money in the bathroom


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Nov 3, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> m actually sort of upset I missed some of the rule breaking posts. They feed my negativity and give me power.



Damn.  I never really thought of it that way! It's exactly the same as the bedroom!!!!! 

@mods. Please let it all go. I won't be able pound off without it now.


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 4, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> I have trouble fitting in ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen your pics and doubt very much you are being given chances unless you have them tied up and gagged so cut the macho act it's not a good look and no one here is 16 either.


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 4, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> View attachment 14976


Haha I just noticed the cat. Reminds me of Sampeis avatar.


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 4, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> Must be nice to sleep in


It is. 2ius gh 20ius hum r and it will be time for.breakfast


----------



## supreme666leader (Nov 4, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> I've seen your pics and doubt very much you are being given chances unless you have them tied up and gagged so cut the macho act it's not a good look and no one here is 16 either.


Lets see your pics you are the only one on here who has to be an annoying ******


----------



## CJ (Nov 4, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> Lets see your pics you are the only one on here who has to be an annoying ******


3 day ban!!!

WTF is wrong with you? Right in my thread about cutting this shit out, you go ahead and write THAT???


----------



## mugzy (Nov 4, 2021)

What’s going on in here? I’m on plane just finished laying in the beach in Jamaica all week. Those Sandals resorts do it right.

Meshing a group of steroid users together is always a challenge however we must remember this is the hardest type of forum to create and sustain “community” because of this. Just be aware of your emotions when you post and read it once before you hit the post button.

The foundation and principles this forum is built on are intact and still the same. The pieces of the puzzle and status, the vetting all remain the same. Relax fellas.

I’ll be back tomorrow.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 4, 2021)

mugzy said:


> What’s going on in here? I’m on plane just finished laying in the beach in Jamaica all week. Those Sandals resort do it right.
> 
> Meshing a group of steroid users together is always a challenge however we must remember this is the hardest type of forum to create and sustain “community” because of this. Just be aware of your emotions when you post and read it once before you hit the post button.
> 
> ...


Enjoy your vacation boss. We just being dumb *including myself*. But we good.  Enjoy yourself boss.


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 5, 2021)

mugzy said:


> What’s going on in here? I’m on plane just finished laying in the beach in Jamaica all week. Those Sandals resort do it right.
> 
> Meshing a group of steroid users together is always a challenge however we must remember this is the hardest type of forum to create and sustain “community” because of this. Just be aware of your emotions when you post and read it once before you hit the post button.
> 
> ...


Fair enough and hope you had a great vacation and you are all rested. Welcome home!


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 6, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> Lets see your pics you are the only one on here who has to be an annoying ******


I can post current pics if you think that will somehow make you feel better but I know for a fact that knowing what I look like will do nothing good for you. 

I'm bigger than you although you are a bit stronger than me.

 All you will do is cry I'm all drugs anyway and you will stay unreceptive to advice or criticism (which is usually more useful than advice.) 

I should not have been such a dick but your comment along with your attitude just rubbed me the wrong way. You might not be so...noticeable but I see you popping up all over the place giving medical advice and opinions on steroids you know nothing about and the list goes on...you are always looking for attention you want to be recognized as something you haven't become yet. 

The smartest thing you could do right now is kick back and read and enjoy being right where you are, near the beginning and learning. You cannot learn and speak you have to listen to learn and since you have nothing to teach if you are not here to learn you just get in the way. 

Not trying to be mean in any way, I'm being straight forward.


----------



## weightlossburn (Nov 6, 2021)

mugzy said:


> What’s going on in here? I’m on plane just finished laying in the beach in Jamaica all week. Those Sandals resorts do it right.
> 
> Meshing a group of steroid users together is always a challenge however we must remember this is the hardest type of forum to create and sustain “community” because of this. Just be aware of your emotions when you post and read it once before you hit the post button.
> 
> ...


You should be at that polyamorous clothing optional resort that @CohibaRobusto mentioned.  It sounds like a better time.


----------



## supreme666leader (Nov 7, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> I can post current pics if you think that will somehow make you feel better but I know for a fact that knowing what I look like will do nothing good for you.


thats what i thought, for someone supposed to be so advanced you should be proud to post pics, dont know what you deal is ... everything i post you seem to have something negative to say and you seem to be following me around, its annoying just pick someone else.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Nov 8, 2021)

No u


----------



## Hooba (Nov 8, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> That's why we have a dedicated Flame Forum; if we simply can't hold back our tongues and have to let a MF'r how we truly feel.


I went in there one time and I had gotten myself some horrible negative Rep   Brother Jin helped me out on that and I have huge respect for him.  Great place full of great guys and gals.  It's a family for sure!


----------

